# Problem bei emerge --update --deep world

## majobu

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute ein Update auf world durchgeführt. Allerdings mit einem Abbruch bei app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3.

Die verwendeten USE-Flags:

```

USE="kde X gtk alsa mozilla gnome"

```

Die verwendeten CFLAGS:

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow "

```

Sonstige Einstellungen:

```

FEATURES="buildpkg fixpackages"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

DEBUGBUILD=""

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

Folgendes wird ausgespuckt wenn fam-oss an der Reihe ist:

```

>>> emerge (1 of 48) app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fam-2.6.9.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fam-2.6.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work

 * Applying dnotify.patch.new...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying fam-2.6.7-cleanup.patch...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying fam-oss-2.6.9-gcc3.patch...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying fam-oss-2.6.9-largefile.patch...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Working directory: /var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9...

 * Applying libtool-relink.patch...

 * Applying libtool-tmp.patch...

 * Applying libtool-sed.patch...

 * Applying libtool-portage.patch...

configure.in:40: warning: do not use m4_patsubst: use patsubst or m4_bpatsubst

configure.in:602: warning: do not use m4_regexp: use regexp or m4_bregexp

automake-1.5: configure.in: installing `./missing'

>>> Source unpacked.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking dependency style of gcc... none

checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... nm

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking command to parse nm output... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.lo... yes

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

creating libtool

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of g++... none

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E

checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for tar... /bin/tar

checking for ldconfig... /sbin/ldconfig

checking for dnotify fcntl support... yes

checking linux/imon.h usability... no

checking linux/imon.h presence... no

checking for linux/imon.h... no

Using imon support module IMonNone

checking sys/statvfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statvfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statvfs.h... yes

checking sys/syssgi.h usability... no

checking sys/syssgi.h presence... no

checking for sys/syssgi.h... no

checking sys/fs/nfs_clnt.h usability... no

checking sys/fs/nfs_clnt.h presence... no

checking for sys/fs/nfs_clnt.h... no

checking SGI_NOHANG... no

checking for _daemonize... no

checking for daemon... yes

checking getgrmember... no

checking for stat.st_fstype string... no

checking for stat.st_ctim.tv_nsec (nanoseconds)... yes

checking for mountlist struct... no

checking for mountlist pointer... yes

checking mntent.h for MNTTYPE_NFS... yes

checking mntent.h for MNTTYPE_NFS2... no

checking mntent.h for MNTTYPE_NFS3... no

checking mntent.h for MNTTYPE_CACHEFS... no

checking netinet/in.h for bindresvport()... yes

checking for prmap_sgi_t... no

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for built-in bool... yes

checking for C++ namespace support... yes

checking for echo... /bin/echo

checking for echo -e flag... /bin/echo -e

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating build/Makefile

config.status: creating build/rpm/Makefile

config.status: creating build/rpm/rpm.spec

config.status: creating fam/Makefile

config.status: creating fam/fam.conf

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating libfam/Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

config.status: creating man/fam.1m

config.status: creating support/Makefile

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating util/Makefile

config.status: creating util/editconf/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default-2 commands

config.status: executing default-3 commands

removing maintainer comments from fam/fam.conf

config.status: executing default-4 commands

replacing XXX_FAM_CONF with /etc/fam.conf and removing maintainer comments in man/fam.1m

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/missing --run autoheader

cd . \

  && CONFIG_FILES= CONFIG_HEADERS=config.h \

     /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default-2 commands

config.status: executing default-3 commands

config.status: executing default-4 commands

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9'

Making all in util

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/util'

Making all in editconf

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/util/editconf'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/util/editconf'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/util'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/util'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/util'

Making all in include

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/include'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/include'

Making all in support

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/support'

Makefile:329: no file name for `-include'

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE    -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow  -c -o dummy.o `test -f dummy.c++ || echo './'`dummy.c++

rm -f libsupport.a

ar cru libsupport.a dummy.o

ranlib libsupport.a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/support'

Making all in libfam

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/libfam'

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE    -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow  -c -o Client.lo `test -f Client.c++ || echo './'`Client.c++

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE    -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow  -c -o fam.lo `test -f fam.c++ || echo './'`fam.c++

mkdir .libs

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -c Client.c++  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/Client.lo

rm -f .libs/fam.lo

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -c fam.c++  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/fam.lo

In file included from Client.c++:37:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: syntax

   error before `/' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: parse

   error before `#' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: stray

   '\20' in program

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: stray

   '\20' in program

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: parse

   error before `#' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: syntax

   error before `the'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: stray

   '\2' in program

In file included from Client.c++:37:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:18:2: invalid preprocessing directive #/

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:20: parse

   error before `#' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:20: invalid

   suffix on integer constant

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:20: parse

   error before `#' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:25:2: invalid preprocessing directive #i

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:38: parse

   error before `#' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:38: syntax

   error before `::' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:39:8: missing binary operator

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:46: invalid

   suffix on integer constant

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:47: syntax

   error before `::' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:48: invalid

   suffix on integer constant

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:48: stray

   '\2' in program

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:50:2: invalid preprocessing directive #end

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:53:2: invalid preprocessing directive #/

In file included from Client.h:27,

                 from Client.c++:40:

../include/BTree.h:241: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Closure' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:241: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:353: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Closure' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:353: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:409: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Closure' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:409: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:504: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Status' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:504: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:562: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Closure' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:562: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:592: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Status' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:592: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

In file included from Client.h:27,

                 from fam.c++:37:

../include/BTree.h:241: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Closure' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:241: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:353: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Closure' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:353: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:409: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Closure' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:409: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:504: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Status' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:504: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:562: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Closure' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:562: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:592: warning: `typename BTree<Key, Value>::Status' is

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:592: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see

   the documentation for details

make[2]: *** [Client.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -c fam.c++ -o fam.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/fam.lo fam.lo

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9/libfam'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3/work/fam-2.6.9'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.9-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 359, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

```

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen damit ich das Update zum Ende bringen kann  :Smile: 

Tausend Dank...

Majobu

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm nachdem du unstable pakete verwendest lebst du sehr oft mit dem risiko das irgendwas nicht funktioniert. ich würde fam-oss mal mit anderen kompiler-flags übersetzen probieren.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## majobu

Ich habe Deinen Rat soeben ausprobiert und mit CFLAG i686 probiert zu kompilieren. Leider mit dem gleichen (Miß)Erfolg wie vorher. Naja, vielleicht liegt es am gcc der kurz vorher ein Update erhalten hat?

ciao,

majobu

----------

## MasterOfMagic

könnte durchaus der fall sein.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Lars

versuchs mal ohne -msse

Beispiel: Habe beim mplayer compilieren keine probleme, allerdings stellt sich das teil bei Verwendung von sse etwas quer  :Sad: 

Lars

----------

## majobu

 *Lars wrote:*   

> versuchs mal ohne -msse
> 
> 

 

Hi,

ich habs jetzt mal ohne -msse versucht. Mittlerweile handelt es sich zwar um fam-oss-2.6.10 aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Jetzt gibt es folgende Meldungen:

```

>>> Source unpacked.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking dependency style of gcc... none

checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... nm

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking command to parse nm output... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... strip

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.lo... yes

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

creating libtool

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of g++... none

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E

checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for tar... /bin/tar

checking for ldconfig... /sbin/ldconfig

checking for dnotify fcntl support... yes

checking linux/imon.h usability... no

checking linux/imon.h presence... no

checking for linux/imon.h... no

Using imon support module IMonNone

checking sys/statvfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statvfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statvfs.h... yes

checking sys/syssgi.h usability... no

checking sys/syssgi.h presence... no

checking for sys/syssgi.h... no

checking sys/fs/nfs_clnt.h usability... no

checking sys/fs/nfs_clnt.h presence... no

checking for sys/fs/nfs_clnt.h... no

checking SGI_NOHANG... no

checking for _daemonize... no

checking for daemon... yes

checking for getgrmember... no

checking for getgroups... yes

checking for stat.st_fstype string... no

checking for stat.st_ctim.tv_nsec (nanoseconds)... yes

checking for mountlist struct... no

checking for mountlist pointer... yes

checking mntent.h for MNTTYPE_NFS... yes

checking mntent.h for MNTTYPE_NFS2... no

checking mntent.h for MNTTYPE_NFS3... no

checking mntent.h for MNTTYPE_CACHEFS... no

checking netinet/in.h for bindresvport()... yes

checking for prmap_sgi_t... no

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for built-in bool... yes

checking for C++ namespace support... yes

checking for echo... /bin/echo

checking for echo -e flag... /bin/echo -e

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating build/Makefile

config.status: creating build/rpm/Makefile

config.status: creating build/rpm/rpm.spec

config.status: creating fam/Makefile

config.status: creating fam/fam.conf

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating libfam/Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

config.status: creating man/fam.1m

config.status: creating support/Makefile

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating util/Makefile

config.status: creating util/editconf/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default-2 commands

removing maintainer comments from fam/fam.conf

config.status: executing default-3 commands

replacing XXX_FAM_CONF with /etc/fam.conf and removing maintainer comments in man/fam.1m

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/missing --run autoheader

WARNING: Using auxiliary files such as `acconfig.h', `config.h.bot'

WARNING: and `config.h.top', to define templates for `config.h.in'

WARNING: is deprecated and discouraged.

WARNING: Using the third argument of `AC_DEFINE' and

WARNING: `AC_DEFINE_UNQUOTED' allows to define a template without

WARNING: `acconfig.h':

WARNING:   AC_DEFINE([NEED_MAIN], 1,

WARNING:             [Define if a function `main' is needed.])

WARNING: More sophisticated templates can also be produced, see the

WARNING: documentation.

touch ./config.h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status config.h

config.status: creating config.h

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10'

Making all in util

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/util'

Making all in editconf

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/util/editconf'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/util/editconf'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/util'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/util'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/util'

Making all in include

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/include'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/include'

Making all in support

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/support'

Makefile:341: no file name for `-include'

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE    -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow  -c -o dummy.o `test -f 'dummy.c++' || echo './'`dummy.c++

rm -f libsupport.a

ar cru libsupport.a dummy.o 

ranlib libsupport.a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/support'

Making all in libfam

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/libfam'

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE    -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow  -c -o Client.lo `test -f 'Client.c++' || echo './'`Client.c++

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE    -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow  -c -o fam.lo `test -f 'fam.c++' || echo './'`fam.c++

mkdir .libs

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow -c Client.c++  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/Client.lo

rm -f .libs/fam.lo

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow -c fam.c++  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/fam.lo

In file included from Client.c++:37:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: syntax

   error before `/' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: parse

   error before `#' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: stray

   '\20' in program

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: stray

   '\20' in program

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: parse

   error before `#' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: syntax

   error before `the'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:10: stray

   '\2' in program

In file included from Client.c++:37:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:18:2: invalid preprocessing directive #/

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:20: parse

   error before `#' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:20: invalid

   suffix on integer constant

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:20: parse

   error before `#' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:25:2: invalid preprocessing directive #i

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:38: parse

   error before `#' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:38: syntax

   error before `::' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:39:8: missing binary operator

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:46: invalid

   suffix on integer constant

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:47: syntax

   error before `::' token

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:48: invalid

   suffix on integer constant

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:48: stray

   '\2' in program

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:50:2: invalid preprocessing directive #end

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:53:2: invalid preprocessing directive #/

In file included from Client.h:27,

                 from fam.c++:37:

../include/BTree.h:241: warning: `typename BTree::Closure' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:241: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:353: warning: `typename BTree::Closure' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:353: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:409: warning: `typename BTree::Closure' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:409: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:504: warning: `typename BTree::Status' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:504: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:562: warning: `typename BTree::Closure' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:562: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:592: warning: `typename BTree::Status' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:592: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

In file included from Client.h:27,

                 from Client.c++:40:

../include/BTree.h:241: warning: `typename BTree::Closure' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:241: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:353: warning: `typename BTree::Closure' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:353: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:409: warning: `typename BTree::Closure' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:409: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:504: warning: `typename BTree::Status' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:504: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:562: warning: `typename BTree::Closure' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:562: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

../include/BTree.h:592: warning: `typename BTree::Status' is 

   implicitly a typename

../include/BTree.h:592: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see 

   the documentation for details

make[2]: *** [Client.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DCONFIG_ETC_CONFIG_PATH=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow -c fam.c++ -o fam.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/fam.lo fam.lo

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10/libfam'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-oss-2.6.10/work/fam-2.6.10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.10 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fam-2.6.10.tar.gz

!!! ERROR: app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.10 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 359, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

```

Für weitere Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar  :Smile: )

Gruss

majobu

----------

## Robaer

Hi,

ich hatte arge Problem mit 2.6.9-r3, zwar ein Fehler mit ner anderen Meldung, aber auch line359, exitcode 2.

Bei mir hats mit folgenden Trick geklappt: als erstes

```
#emerge perl
```

dann habich in das ebuild zu fam-oss

```
IUSE=""
```

eingetragen, so wie es auch nen ebuild zu 2.6.9-r1 steht https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=34843.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter!

----------

## Ragin

Der Erfahrung nach handelt es sich bei diesem Fehler meist um eine Fehlkonfiguration in der make.conf oder einem Speicherproblem. Zweiteres würde ich vorerst ausschließen.

Die meisten Flags kannst du zum Beispiel bei dir weglassen, da sie eh in -O3 drin sind.

Kommentiere die Stelle einfach mal bei dir aus und nimm nur

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

```

Desweiteren überprüfe, ob dein Prozessor wirklich ein athlon-xp ist.

Rausfinden kannst du das per 

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

Das selbe Problem tauchte bei mir schon einmal auf, weil der vermeidliche XP doch ein Athlon4 war  :Smile: 

Sollte dies der Fall sein, einfach das athlon-xp durch athlon ersetzen.

Schaue auch nach, ob bei dir der CHOST korrekt eingestellt ist

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Ich hoffe, das dir das etwas bringt.

----------

